# Landing, Customs, Timing, Etc



## arsenal (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey everyone! Haven't posted in a while just because we've been waiting on the visas. Should finally have them next week!

Some questions I hope people here can offer insight on:

1. My partner and I are currently working in separate cities (separate sides of the country, actually) and it will be very hard for us to schedule landing together. I'm the primary applicant on our FSW app, can we arrive separately for our first time and is there a 'landing order' required?

2. How long do we have to stay wen we land? I have so little holiday time at work that I would have to go without pay if I had to stay in Canada for several days waiting for the PR card to get to me. Can I just have a friend collect my mail and send it to me? EG, do I need the PR card when I leave Canada?

3. We are both still working in the States and want to get jobs before we move for good, I can't seem to find info on what sort of time frame we will have to do this - how long are the visas good for?

4. I'm preparing my customs 'inventory', but as we are not planning on moving our stuff right now, it's not packed and I am just approximating most of the stuff in terms of how much it will be packed. So my list says stuff like "30 boxes, books, $150/box" and "10 boxes, clothes, $50/box" - will this be adequate? I know I have to do itemized list for expensive stuff like computers and cameras with serial numbers, but honestly that's a minor issue as we don't have a lot of that stuff. We're mostly hoarders, alas! Not great for international immigration, I know!

5. Once we have landed and have our PR cards and we come and go as we pleas, separately? Also, even though I was the primary FSW applicant, if my partner finds a job first, could he settle before I do? Are we essentially 'equal' immigrants once we land?

So much to do and think about - I appreciate any help from those here who've gone through it already!

A


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

arsenal said:


> Hey everyone! Haven't posted in a while just because we've been waiting on the visas. Should finally have them next week!
> 
> Some questions I hope people here can offer insight on:
> 
> ...


Good Luxk.


----------



## arsenal (Aug 19, 2009)

Thanks Auld Yin - glad you're here and we're looking forward to making it to our new home soon!

A



Auld Yin said:


> Good Luxk.


----------



## Hoping we get in!! (Mar 17, 2010)

2. How long do we have to stay wen we land? I have so little holiday time at work that I would have to go without pay if I had to stay in Canada for several days waiting for the PR card to get to me. Can I just have a friend collect my mail and send it to me? EG, do I need the PR card when I leave Canada?
There is no specified time. You could, for example cross by car at any Canadian border, get your PR status and immediately re-enter the USA. You do not need the PR card to leave Canada but it's preferable to have it upon your return, but not essential. If you have a Canadian address then your friend can collect it and mail it to you in the USA.

_ just a quick question really - We have done exactly what you have specified in your answer to Question 2, I'm wondering now if I HAVE to get a travel document to re enter Canada or if I can just go back in, we are still waiting for our PR cards and I think I'll have to go over now?? 

Any advice would be gratefully recieved  _


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Hoping we get in!! said:


> 2. How long do we have to stay wen we land? I have so little holiday time at work that I would have to go without pay if I had to stay in Canada for several days waiting for the PR card to get to me. Can I just have a friend collect my mail and send it to me? EG, do I need the PR card when I leave Canada?
> There is no specified time. You could, for example cross by car at any Canadian border, get your PR status and immediately re-enter the USA. You do not need the PR card to leave Canada but it's preferable to have it upon your return, but not essential. If you have a Canadian address then your friend can collect it and mail it to you in the USA.
> 
> _ just a quick question really - We have done exactly what you have specified in your answer to Question 2, I'm wondering now if I HAVE to get a travel document to re enter Canada or if I can just go back in, we are still waiting for our PR cards and I think I'll have to go over now??
> Any advice would be gratefully recieved  _


You don't need a travel document to re-enter. Just make sure you have the document that was stamped when you"landed" along with all other immigration documentation you have.


----------



## Hoping we get in!! (Mar 17, 2010)

Thank you sooo much for that - don't know if I can take anymore paperwork!!! ha ha ha

Really good to know


----------

